# BSNL Broadband Prob!



## jerin3013 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have home 500 Plan.
i want to know from which date the bsnl cycle is starting? i mean staring of 2.5 GB!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

usually data cycle starts at 1st of every month and ends with last date of month..
if u got connection 21st, they will charge from 21st to 30th.. (ON PRORATA BASIS)


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> usually data cycle starts at 1st of every month and ends with last date of month..
> if u got connection 21st, they will charge from 21st to 30th.. (ON PRORATA BASIS)




I got the connection on 25th of this month! and i used 1.5 GB of it! u now how much they will charge?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2008)

I think they would divide the 2.5 GB by 30 and then charge you for the data you consumed above your share of five days!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

s. thats correct...


----------



## adi007 (Jun 30, 2008)

jerin3013 said:


> I got the connection on 25th of this month! and i used 1.5 GB of it! u now how much they will charge?



U will get extra bill my friend

Coz for 30 days 2.5 Gb
and for 6 days 500 MB
so u have used around 1Gb extra which means 0.80 paise x 1000=800 rs

The monthly rental for 30 days is 500 and for 6 days is 100

Sorry to say but AFAIK u will get bill around 100+800=900 rs 

Add tax and modem rent if u have rented the modem...


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 30, 2008)

adi007 said:


> U will get extra bill my friend
> 
> Coz for 30 days 2.5 Gb
> and for 6 days 500 MB
> ...




Oh Ma God! when the bill coming?

I'm going to collect some bugs tmrow onwards! Thankxx for the shocking info!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey dont worry..
your bill date may be after 12th July.and pay by date may be 31.7.08


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

jerin3013 said:


> I'm going to collect some *bugs* tmrow onwards!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 1, 2008)

T159 said:


>



ROFL


----------



## jerin3013 (Jul 1, 2008)

@T159

Oops! sry!


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL @jerin3013

Thought you were planning to collect the _bugs_ to threaten BSNL guys or something


----------



## jerin3013 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ok^^


----------

